

Show HN: Unplugged - present photos on a big screen from any browser. - mayop100
http://unplugged.io

======
mayop100
This is the hack I built for TechCrunch Disrupt. It allows you to create a
presentation using photos loaded from Filepicker.io. You can then push that
presentation to another browser that's at the unplugged.io website (such as
one hooked up to a big projector screen).

Once the presentation is live on the big screen, you can control it from the
iPad with multitouch gestures, and you can annotate it by drawing on the
images.

The demo at Disrupt failed due to a screen resolution issue, but I wanted some
people to see it actually working.

I'm using Firebase for all of the data storage and real-time features.

------
cooldeal
The JS doesn't allow one to type in the first number box in both IE10 and
Opera, you can only type in the last 3 boxes which makes it unusable.

